

China surpasses Japan in nominal GDP, now 2nd largest economy - cwan
http://www.economist.com/blogs/freeexchange/2010/08/china_0

======
cma
"China Has Long Been the World's Second Largest Economy"

[http://www.cepr.net/index.php/blogs/beat-the-press/china-
has...](http://www.cepr.net/index.php/blogs/beat-the-press/china-has-long-
been-the-worlds-second-largest-economy-nyt-kills-electrons-for-nothing)

------
conover
Flagged. There is a already a robust discussion of this story here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1606517>

